# SMOKEY EYES! I love this look.



## Pink_minx (Sep 4, 2005)

Anyone like to try this look!?


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 10, 2005)

wow she's hot. i'd love to try this though my eye shape won't allow it probably! darn asain eyes with no crease!! argh!! but yea, her makeup is stunning!!  What is she meant to be modeling/ advertising?


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Sep 10, 2005)

Heres 3 Smokey Eyes from old FOTDs but i think the middle is closest to the models version


----------



## orodwen (Sep 10, 2005)

it's a little less adorned & shimmery than the pic you shared but here's a somewhat similar smokey look on pale me from earlier this year


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 10, 2005)

very pretty ladies I have to do this look sometime!


----------



## pinkmilk (Sep 13, 2005)

*Smokey Eyes...*































To see what i used... please go to FOTD "Smokey Eyes on an Asian Girl attempt!


----------



## Lil' Angel (Sep 13, 2005)

omg thats too cute you even put a lil star in your mouth like she did lol


----------



## pinkmilk (Sep 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lil' Angel* 
_omg thats too cute you even put a lil star in your mouth like she did lol_

 
Hahah yea... i LOVE stars! I had a belt that had that charm and it fit perfectly!


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 13, 2005)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 19, 2005)

nice...so pretty


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 11, 2007)

So, are you tired of me bumping up old challenges yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Sorry....I just have nothing new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















did a little photoshopping for fun on this one


----------



## faifai (Jun 11, 2007)

melaniumom, is that YOU in those pics? the expertly photoshopped "glow" and the goooooorgeous makeup made me think it was a magazine advert that you posted for everyone to be inspired by! that is definitely one of the sexiest smoky eye looks I've ever seen, the cheeks, the lips and the eyes all work together so well. you're amazing!


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_melaniumom, is that YOU in those pics? the expertly photoshopped "glow" and the goooooorgeous makeup made me think it was a magazine advert that you posted for everyone to be inspired by! that is definitely one of the sexiest smoky eye looks I've ever seen, the cheeks, the lips and the eyes all work together so well. you're amazing!_

 

Well...heck!  You just went and made my day... didn't you???  Thank you very, very, very much!


----------



## Jayne (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melaniumom* 

 
_So, are you tired of me bumping up old challenges yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Sorry....I just have nothing new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















did a little photoshopping for fun on this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 










That's so gorgeous, in fact, you are gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What did you use for this look?


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jayne* 

 
_










That's so gorgeous, in fact, you are gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What did you use for this look? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You guys are giving me a big head.... thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For the face I used Hyperreal Foundation with a little Skinshimmer in Shimmergold with cheapie Covergirl powder.

On the eyes I used Pure White pigment and Black Black pigment with Engraved (black) eyeliner and cheap falsies from the dollar store. LOL

I can't remember what I used for blush, and I used MAC Iridescent powder in Silver Dusk as a highlighter.

On the lips I used a cheapie Maybelline Liquidshine Diamonds gloss in Moonlight (or something like that).


----------



## aziajs (Jun 12, 2007)

melaniumom-

1.  I love that you bump old threads when you post your amazing pics to do it!

2.  Because of said amazing pics I went to your myspace page.  WHOA!!  I love your work.  You should post more of it!!!


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_melaniumom-

1. I love that you bump old threads when you post your amazing pics to do it!

2. Because of said amazing pics I went to your myspace page. WHOA!! I love your work. You should post more of it!!!_

 

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I haven't been taking many new pics lately...just busy lately, I gues... but thanks for taking the time out to check out my stuff


----------



## Jayne (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for your reply melaniumom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_melaniumom-

2.  Because of said amazing pics I went to your myspace page.  WHOA!!  I love your work.  You should post more of it!!!_

 
I totally agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You should post in the FOTD's thread !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (when you'll have the time of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Ooohhh your kids are gorgeous too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nice family


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jayne* 

 
_Thanks for your reply melaniumom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I totally agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You should post in the FOTD's thread !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (when you'll have the time of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Ooohhh your kids are gorgeous too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nice family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks!!  I will post some FOTDs if I ever get around to doing any! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I tell you what, I have hardly been wearing any makeup lately and when I do I am in a hurry and have no time for photos!


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 13, 2007)

Omg!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












You are totally gorgeous and soo talented!  I agree you should post more, you're an inspiration to all of us.  That is the best smokey eyes, cheeks, lips I've seen!  You kids are sooo good looking just like you.


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicyaddict* 

 
_Omg!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













You are totally gorgeous and soo talented! I agree you should post more, you're an inspiration to all of us. That is the best smokey eyes, cheeks, lips I've seen! You kids are sooo good looking just like you._

 

*rushes to ER due to severe head swelling* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously, thank you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   These pics are several months old, I have going through a sort of frumpy phase, so I really appreciate all of your comments!!


----------



## greentwig (Jun 13, 2007)

Melaniumom.....omg......you are sooooo gorgeous
plz, plz, plz post some fotd's if u have a chance
You are so pretty.  I seriously thought that was some photo from a mag. or something!
WOW ...I wish I had your skin 
*cant stop staring*


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lhorgan* 

 
_Melaniumom.....omg......you are sooooo gorgeous
plz, plz, plz post some fotd's if u have a chance
You are so pretty. I seriously thought that was some photo from a mag. or something!
WOW ...I wish I had your skin 
*cant stop staring*_

 

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now you guys have me all pumped up to do a FOTD!  I have all this dang stuff I have to do...darn it!  So much time....so little to do...wait, scratch that, reverse it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. the skin is all thanks to my beloved micordermabrasion crystals and emu oil


----------



## Lissa (Jun 13, 2007)

Good lord, are you a model? I thought the photo was some Mac advert or something until i read further down and saw it was actually you! You are stunning


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_Good lord, are you a model? I thought the photo was some Mac advert or something until i read further down and saw it was actually you! You are stunning_

 

Not a model... too old and fat for that! LOL

You girls sure know how to give compliments! LOL  MAC advert... that's a compliment on my photography more than my makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love you guys!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 14, 2007)

melaniumom, you should seriously consider modelling. you are absolutely, positively, stunningly gorgeous!


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_melaniumom, you should seriously consider modelling. you are absolutely, positively, stunningly gorgeous!_

 
Well, I really appreciate the compliment.... but I am going to be 28 on Wednesday, I am pushing 165 lbs. (shhhhhhh) and I am a mother of two.... so I think modeling is pretty much out of the question! LOL 

Thank you


----------



## hothair1 (Jun 15, 2007)

I am in total shock!!!  Not only can you create a work of art, but you can also work the art!!!!  Unreal!  Are these your children?  You guys should submit this pic for an upscale avertising campaign.....AMAZING!  Truly inspired after seeing your pics...think I am gonna give the "smokey eye" another try!!!  

"Practice makes perfect!"


----------



## Hilly (Jun 15, 2007)

melaniumom you look like a professional model!


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 15, 2007)

I've officially decided to stop visiting this thread and to not post any more pics for fear of my head exploding!  LOL


I kid... I kid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But seriously, you guys are way.... way too nice.


----------



## bubbly_brunette (Jul 1, 2007)

just the most stunning girl i have EVER seen *gasps* ... honestly ! melaniumom , you are just too beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 please keep posting! xx


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicyaddict* 

 
_Omg!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












You are totally gorgeous and soo talented!_

 
Nothing to add, really.  WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## user79 (Jul 2, 2007)

Melanie your pics are amazing, seriously. I'd love to see you post some FOTDs. *nudge, nudge*


----------



## MissxRae (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 

 
_Anyone like to try this look!? 



_

 
i cant see the picture


----------



## astronaut (Jul 3, 2007)

I'd be sooo intimidated posting after melaniumom


----------



## Moxy (Jul 3, 2007)

Melaniumom, I have to praise ya a little bit too, i just *HAVE* to because you've done such an amazing job with those eyes that it shouldn't go unnoticed!!! By anyone!!! So everyone get your asses here and look at this fab make-up, it's *a***w***e***s***o***m***e*


----------



## s_prev (Jul 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melaniumom* 

 
_So, are you tired of me bumping up old challenges yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry....I just have nothing new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















did a little photoshopping for fun on this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
i know this is an old one but i am new here and so i thought id post anyways...I JUST LOVE THIS LOOKVERY PRETTY!!!


----------



## Secret_Face (Aug 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melaniumom* 

 
_So, are you tired of me bumping up old challenges yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Sorry....I just have nothing new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_

 
Wow!!! It's So cool! If only i could Do the same


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 27, 2007)

melaniumom--

that's effing HOTT lol...


----------



## frocher (Aug 27, 2007)

Melaniumom, your pics are fantastic.  I would love to see more.:nod:


----------



## aziajs (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melaniumom* 

 
_Well, I really appreciate the compliment.... but I am going to be 28 on Wednesday, I am pushing 165 lbs. (shhhhhhh) and I am a mother of two.... so I think modeling is pretty much out of the question! LOL 

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Are you kidding?  LOL.  You could still model.


----------



## LIDDLEANNA (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## melaniumom (Jan 25, 2008)

Once again, I have to say THANK YOU (although it doesn't seem like enough in comparison to the amazing compliments you have all given me).

As I said in my other post I have not been on here in A G E S!  So please don't think I'm ignoring anyone.  I'm really going to try to do some FOTDs sometime in the near future....  I am suffering from severely dry skin at the moment due to the cold winter weather and the super dry climate we have here in these parts.


----------



## gigglemommy (Jan 26, 2008)

holy crap, that's incredible!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melaniumom* 

 
_I'm really going to try to do some FOTDs sometime in the near future....  I am suffering from severely dry skin at the moment due to the cold winter weather and the super dry climate we have here in these parts._

 
Oh please do!!  I love your photos.


----------



## nunu (Jan 27, 2008)

love it!


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Feb 15, 2008)

You look GREAT!! I also wish I had your eyebrows


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 22, 2008)

melanium your pics are gorgeous.


----------

